# Je voudrais bloquer la connexion à internet : comment faire?



## fungideyuggoth (20 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour.
J'ai acquis un Iphone. Par choix j'ai décidé de ne pas souscrire d'option ou d'abonnement destiné au surf sur internet. Je n'en ai pas besoin : en temps normal : au bureau ou à la maison, je suis dans une zone wifi à laquelle je peux accéder.
Je voudrais donc éviter de me connecter automatiquement à l'internet par l'intermédiaire de la 3G, de l'edge ou même du GSM. Comment faire pour bloquer cette connexion tout en continuant à pouvoir émettre ou recevoir des appels et des messages (sms). L'iPhone reste un téléphone.
Je n'ai pas trouvé de solution. 
Je vous remercie de l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter !
A bientot !


----------



## AppleGold (20 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Va dans les réglages de ton iPhone :

Réglage/Général/Restrictions/Activer les restrictions ... et mettre Safari à "0"

... idem pour YouTube et iTunes si tu veux bloquer toutes les fonctions internet.

Edit: Oups, j'ai peut-être répondu un peu vite. Cette solution bloquera complètement l'accès à ces services ... tu veux quand-même pouvoir te connecter à ces fonctions mais seulement en wifi ? Si c'est le cas, je ne connais pas la solution.


----------



## fungideyuggoth (20 Octobre 2008)

Oui, en fait je veux pouvoir accéder à ces services mais uniquement par les réseaux wifi privés.
Je voudrais donc bloquer complètement tout ce qui est internet par la 3G, l'edge et le GSM.

Une question de plus : je précise que sur mon forfait actuel, j'ai 10 Mo de connexion inclus : ça part vite ?


----------



## AppleGold (20 Octobre 2008)

Je ne vois pas comment bloquer l'accès à la 3G et Edge sans bloquer la fonction téléphone. Je ne pense pas que ce soit possible puisque par définition c'est le réseau cellulaire par lequel transittent les appels mais je puis me tromper, attendons l'avais des experts ... 

Pour ce qui est des 10 Mo, c'est vraiment peu, je suis un petit utilisateur et j'ai consommé 80 Mo en un mois (tu peux surveiller ta consommation dans Réglages/Général/Utilisation)


----------



## fungideyuggoth (20 Octobre 2008)

ok, merci pour le conseil.
Concernant l'internet, je pense pareil. Mais on ne sait jamais, sur mon ancien portable, je pouvais annuler la connexion internet tout simplement en effacant le site "orange.fr" de la liste des serveurs auxquels il faut se connecter pour avoir accès au net.
Je me suis dit qu'on pourrait peut être faire de même sur l'iPhone...


----------



## cameleone (20 Octobre 2008)

Pour ce qui est de la 3G, tu peux en effet la désactiver. Ca te fera par ailleurs des économies de batterie... 

Pour ce qui est de la connexion à internet, je ne crois pas que l'on puisse la bloquer (sauf à être à l'étranger en roaming, pour cette situation une option est en effet prévue qui coupe tout service de données afin d'éviter au propriétaire de l'iPhone de se retrouver vite avec des factures astronomiques).

Comment faire alors ?
N'utiliser aucune des applications susceptibles de se connecter au net, tant que tu n'es pas en zone de couverture wifi. Safari bien sûr, Mail, Youtube, Bourse, Plans, Météo, iTunes Store, App Store (pour les applications d'origine de l'iPhone). Avec cette utilisation de ton iPhone, disons, pour le moins _spartiate_, tu ne devrais pas dépasser tes 10 Mo mensuels (dans des connexions résiduelles). Tu n'utiliseras que la fonction téléphone, le carnet d'adresses et l'agenda, l'album photo et l'appareil photo, et bien sûr la partie iPod.

L'iPhone a été conçu autour d'une connexion permanente et en principe illimitée (ou du moins, très large) au net, pour la grande majorité de ses applications. Je pense que vouloir l'utiliser sans tenir compte de ça ne pourra qu'entraîner déception et frustration à plus ou moins longue échéance...  Tu aurais peut-être du regarder du côté de l'iPod Touch.


----------



## fungideyuggoth (21 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
Merci cameleone pour toutes ses précisions. Il ne me reste plus qu'à organiser mes icônes en fonction de mes préférences. Je verrai ensuite à la longue à quoi correspondent les connexions résiduelles.

Concernant le choix entre l'Ipod touch et l'Iphone, disons qu'Orange m'a fait un  cadeau pour me garder dans leur bercail : l'Iphone 16 Go me revenait 40  moins cher que l'Ipod touch de même capacité, et puis c'est plus pratique de trimballer un téléphone et un Ipod intégré que deux objets distincts.

En attendant, si d'autres personnes auraient une solution logicielle ou technique pour bloquer l'internet, je suis preneur.


----------



## ptiboubou (21 Octobre 2008)

Autre solution : acheter un iPod Touch et un telephone!


----------



## fungideyuggoth (21 Octobre 2008)

fungideyuggoth a dit:


> c'est plus pratique de trimballer un téléphone et un Ipod intégré que deux objets distincts.



Non l'Iphone est plus pratique tout de même.
Et sinon du côté du jailbreak, personne n'en parle ici, mais ça peut être la solution ? Quelqu'un connaît Bosspref ? Ca marche bien pour bloquer les connexions intempestives ?


----------



## Goli (4 Mai 2009)

Salut à tous les iphoniens !
voici la solution pour couper tout accès sauf wifi sur iphonehttp://brent.kearneys.ca/2008/07/21/iphone-20-how-to-disable-cellular-internet-access/comment-page-2/
un régal pour tous les mobicartists comme moi !


----------



## ced3x (4 Mai 2009)

Goli a dit:


> Salut à tous les iphoniens !
> voici la solution pour couper tout accès sauf wifi sur iphonehttp://brent.kearneys.ca/2008/07/21/iphone-20-how-to-disable-cellular-internet-access/comment-page-2/
> un régal pour tous les mobicartists comme moi !



Bonjour,

Je viens de voir ton post, ça marche vraiment? Pas de problème avec Orange et autres "pompe à fric" ou même lors d'une syncro avec un mac ou pc?


----------



## Goli (4 Mai 2009)

salut ced3x
ça marche pour moi sur Orange; et je viens de faire un synchro sur mac : nickel !
D'ailleurs j'ai ta réponse au poste sur Iphone et par wifi, puisque je n'ai plus de crédit Orange depuis que je l'ai acheté il y a qq. jours ( à Strasbourg, qui est encore en France, comme qui dirait...  )


----------



## ced3x (4 Mai 2009)

Merci!

Pour une bonne nouvelle, c'est une bonne nouvelle!!!

Ça m'évitera de plomber mon forfait, Merci l'alsacien (je le suis aussi).


----------



## Goli (4 Mai 2009)

ced3x a dit:


> Merci!
> 
> Pour une bonne nouvelle, c'est une bonne nouvelle!!!
> 
> Ça m'évitera de plomber mon forfait, Merci l'alsacien (je le suis aussi).



à la bonne heure !!


----------



## Gz' (4 Mai 2009)

Sinon  jailbreak avec quickpwn et installe sbsettings


----------



## antoine-chardon (14 Mars 2010)

Merci bien pour toutes ces infos
Mais je viens de prendre un forfait internet illimité, comment puis-je enlevé le jailbreak ??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h20 ----------

J'avais pas lu jusque au bout j'ai trouvé merci encore


----------



## guilio_19 (14 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai bien lu toutes les réponses des différents sujets mais il me semble que ma question n'a pas été posée.

En fait j'ai récupéré un iPhone qui était tombé dans l'oubli (remplacé par un 3GS... ). J'ai un abonnement internet illimité dont je veux pouvoir profiter. Le soucis c'est que je n'ai pas d'abonnement mail. C'est à dire que si je synchronise mes mails on m'ampute d'un bra dans la seconde qui suit (ou presque ). L'iphone est en 3.1.3 il est jailbreaké et désimlocké (d'après ce que j'ai compris le fait que ce soit un vieux m'a permis de le désimlocké, coup de bol !). J'ai installé Sbsetting qui me permet de désactiver l'edge sans problème. Sauf que à partir de ce moment là je ne peux plus utiliser mon internet illimité pour d'autres taches. J'ai désactivé le push, sélectionné manuel dans la catégorie de récupération des mail, mais l'iphone récupère quand même mes mails quand je suis hors wi-fi...

Je ne comprend pas. Je cherche un application qui serait capable de faire ce que fait SBs mais paramétrable différemment pour chaque application, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est un doux rêve...

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## guilio_19 (16 Juin 2010)

Bon eh bien j'ai désactivé mail en attendant une solution. Si vous avez mieux je suis a l'écoute !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Je ressors ce post pour ne pas en créer un n+1ème sur le même thème. Je voulais savoir si il était possible de bloquer la connexion Internet (via la 3G uniquement, donc pas le wifi) sur un iPhone 4 (donc à fortiori sur iOS 4) avec la méthode décrite précédemment qui est décrite ici.

Pour info, j'ai un forfait qui n'a pas Internet en illimité, et je voudrais donc éviter du hors-forfait.

Merci à tous


----------



## guilio_19 (1 Juillet 2010)

Je ne suis pas sûre de cette info, mais pour l'instant iOS4 n'a pas été jailbreaké donc la technique ne fonctionne pas.

De mon côté je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution ^^. Et je suis toujours preneur...


----------



## meyot (1 Juillet 2010)

Avec iOS 4 on peut (enfin!) facilement désactiver l'accès internet via le réseau cellulaire, Réglages > Général > Réseau > et tu désactive données cellulaires. Tu pourra alors vérifier la non consommation via le menu  Réglages > Général > Utilisation et regarde Données du réseau cellulaire.

Et woila


----------

